# 1911 holster



## daveyjones (Nov 23, 2011)

iam a big guy i need help finding a side holster that my rock island 1911 will carry well and not make my pants fall off.any help would be appreciated


----------



## JBarL (Sep 15, 2011)

http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPG2.asp

Try looking here galco website.

JBarL


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

side holster? like inside the waistband, if so crossbreed or comp-tac's Minotaur are good. 

Not making your pants fall off? I'd start things off with a good belt!!! comp-tac.com has a sturdy leather belt with a strip of kydex sewn in the middle. a good belt could be your issue over which holster. :smt160


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

I've carried 1911's in a TSS and Undercover models from Kirkpatrick Leather in Laredo TX for many years, with no problems at all

Concealment Holsters - Carry concealed belt holster for gun and accesories


----------



## LEJFL (Aug 16, 2011)

*Holster*

I have two Milt Sparks Versa Max II IWB and I love them. All leather and a perfect fit. You wait 6 months but it's worth it.


----------



## Raymond (Dec 3, 2011)

Blackhawk makes a very good and secure holster.


----------



## JerryMac (Dec 4, 2011)

Try your custom holster makers UBG has some very fine holsters, but one thing to consider, is a gun belt, and not a wal mart belt, most custom makers will give ya a like it or return it guerantee, and UBG is about 2 week wait time right now.....so ya could get it before christmas if ya hurry, ...btw,,,how ya like the RIA ?

Only two defining forces have ever offered to die for you, Jesus Christ and the American GI. One died for your soul, the other for your freedom.


----------



## tom1911sigfreak (Dec 10, 2011)

The tss from kirtpatrick Is overstocked right now and they are offering $10 off! Heck thats like free shipping! USMCJ you have a few kirkpatrick holsters are they good? they easy on the gun? I was thinking one of these or a Mernickel medium rise for my (on the way) Dan wesson heritage.


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

tom1911sigfreak said:


> The tss from kirtpatrick Is overstocked right now and they are offering $10 off! Heck thats like free shipping! USMCJ you have a few kirkpatrick holsters are they good? they easy on the gun? I was thinking one of these or a Mernickel medium rise for my (on the way) Dan wesson heritage.


Thanks for the heads up. I"ll call today and order another one. Yes, over the years, I've been very pleased with the TSS. Wear.... any holster will wear the firearm. Some folks say that leather will hold onto grit and abrade the firearm. Others say that Kydex/nylon will wear a finish faster. My leather holsters have caused a little bit of wear on my carry guns, but it's not anything that would cause you to pick up the gun and go "dang, what happened to that?"


----------

